# FFWCC Public Meeting on Duck Key



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Subject:
FFWCC Public Meeting on Duck Key
Standing Watch Release
Monday, November 10, 2003

Next Wednesday, November 19, 2003, the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation
Commission will meet in Duck Key. The meeting is scheduled to begin at 8:30
a.m. FFWCCommissioners will be deciding four very important boat-related issues. 

First, the Commissioners will be re-addressing the issue of downlisting the
manatee from endangered to threatened. This issue was tabled in Kissimmee
during the summer to allow the FMRI staff time to complete their research. 
Standing Watch supports the downlisting of the manatee to threatened and will
speak at the meeting in support of this action.

Secondly, the Commissioners will be discussing whether the State of Florida
should adopt the newly instituted Federal Manatee Zones in Duval and Volusia
counties and in Southwest Florida. The USFW has requested that the State
adopt these zones and provide on the water law enforcement of these new zones
for the federal government. Standing Watch is vehemently opposed to any
adoption or law enforcement of Federal Zones by the State of Florida. 
Standing Watch believes these zones were not based on science. In addition,
the USFW gave little credence to the enormous amount of local resident's input
at the public hearings. 

The third issue for discussion by the Commission will be amendments to the
state's manatee zone rules. The section being rewritten deals with definitions
used by the Commission, its staff and local rule review committees when those
entities consider new manatee rules.

Standing Watch has requested an amendment to the proposed rules. This
amendment would allow for an exception for trolling motors in "motorboat
prohibited zones."


The final issue the Commission will discuss will be the report of the Tampa
Bay Local Rule Review Committee. This committee was formed earlier this summer
to review proposed manatee speed zone changes suggested by the FFWCC staff.
Standing Watch members attended these meetings and were instrumental in
getting many changes to the proposed zones. For a complete review of the
Committee's report, including the proposed zones, please go to
http://myfwc.com/commission/20...x.htm and scroll down to "rules"
and click on (2). From there you can read the entire report of the committee
and review the proposed zones.

THe Commission's decision will be whether to accept the Local Rule Review
Committee's recommended zones and go forward with rulemaking. If the
Commission decides to support the local committee's recommendations, hearings
on the proposed zones will be held in the Tampa Bay area in December or January.

Standing Watch will be in attendance at this commission meeting to speak to
these issues. Your emails to the commissioners would be greatly appreciated 
In addition, Standing Watch urges members to attend this very important meeting. 
=====================================================



_______

"Ideas are a dime a dozen, People who put them into actions are priceless."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Standing Watch - A boating Coalition Fighting for Your Access Rights
JOIN ONLINE
http://www.standing-watch.org


----------

